# Swimming



## Amberzak (Feb 20, 2015)

Do any of you swim? 
What do you guys do when you go? With regards to the pump. I noticed the pump I want isn't water proof. So I guess I woukd take it off. Do you give yourself an extra bit of insulin before you start? 

And do you leave the canula (I think that's what it's called) in you when you go, or do you take everything out? I usually go swimming twice a week.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi Amberzak

Yes we take the pump off and put it in a Chinese takeaway box with some tissues in to catch any drips.  We don't stop it running because ours bleeps every minute when it is stopped and we don't want to alert any naughty people that there is something interesting in the locker!  The cannula is left in, it comes with a little plastic cap to cover the end when the tube isn't plugged in.

Don't take any extra insulin before you swim, in case the exercise makes you go low.  The rule is that you should be safe to leave the pump off for an hour, after which time plug it back in, do a test and correct if you're high, then if you want another hour swimming you can take it off again!

Other than that there is no need to try to do anything to make up for missed basal, it just resumes at the set rate when you put the pump back on again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 20, 2015)

Amberzak said:


> Do any of you swim?
> What do you guys do when you go? With regards to the pump. I noticed the pump I want isn't water proof. So I guess I woukd take it off. Do you give yourself an extra bit of insulin before you start?
> 
> And do you leave the canula (I think that's what it's called) in you when you go, or do you take everything out? I usually go swimming twice a week.



Leave the cannula in and put the little protection cap on it. Those cannulas cost about £10 each


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 20, 2015)

Medtronic have a little plastic "bung" , cap to go over the bit that goes in to you. It definitely does not stop me going in the water. Depends what I am doing but do not give extra insulin before going in


----------



## Amberzak (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks everyone. That's really helpful. I have the specialist on Tuesday about getting my pump and swimming was the only thing that concerned me.


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 22, 2015)

Good luck with your consultant appointment. Will they tell you when you will be getting your pump. Are you having the Insight? It's fantastic.


----------



## Redkite (Feb 23, 2015)

Just to add to what others have said - you can have the pump disconnected for up to an hour; if you're swimming longer than that you'll need to get out and check your BG level, and possibly hook back up to the pump to bolus some insulin.  We find my son needs snacks to prevent going low in the pool, but that the interruption of basal catches up with him later and causes highs.  We have ( through trial and error) worked out a system of having snacks and small boluses of insulin every so often if he is spending hours in the pool, e.g.centerparcs.


----------



## Riri (Feb 23, 2015)

I've put off swimming for 4 years, yes 4!!, and this thread has made me want to go back into the pool as I used to love my 2 weekly swim sessions. Good to hear that it seems relatively trouble free with a pump. Can I ask, does anyone have any problems with the adhesive loosening after an hour's swim?  Think that's the only issue that I'm left worrying about now!!


----------



## Redkite (Feb 23, 2015)

The adhesive seems to stick even more strongly when wet!  (My son has to remove an old cannula before having a bath, as it's much harder to unstick it afterwards).


----------

